# wild finch with a broken leg



## guarddog

I have been feeding the birds twice a day for a few years now outside my place.I also own 8 pet finchs of my own.My heart is breaking!! I have a wild female finch that has been hanging around my deck for for a week now with a broken leg.She can not stand on it at all,she uses her wing on that side to move herself around.She can not sit on the feeder to eat ,so she sits on my deck and waits for me to come out and put seed down for her. I live in vegas and it gets cool here in the winter and there is not alot of food around. I know housing a wild bird is a BIG NO NO( I know how much stress and shock she would have put up with if I caught her.)My heart is breaking watching her struggle for food!! PLEASE HELP ME!!!!! Should I let her struggle and try to make it on her own??????? OR should I take her in and give her a good home???? 
Thanks for taking the time to read this!!
Pete


----------



## Charis

Personally, I would bring her in.
Can you post a picture?


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Pete and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Yes, you should bring her in. Depending upon how the leg is broken, it may be able to be set and heal so it is usable again. 

The stress is one thing for a wild bird, but it is also illegal for you to "possess" a wild House Finch unless you hold the necessary permits. If there is a reputable permitted wildlife rehabilitation group or person(s) in the Las Vegas area, it might be the best bet to take the bird there.

Terry


----------



## little bird

Terry if he is talking about the house finch......sparrow size....reddish around head, chest and wings........it is NOT protected same as the house sparrow. It would be safe to keep it if the leg does not heal.


----------



## TAWhatley

little bird said:


> Terry if he is talking about the house finch......sparrow size....reddish around head, chest and wings........it is NOT protected same as the house sparrow. It would be safe to keep it if the leg does not heal.


To my knowledge the only non-protected species of wild birds in the U.S. are English House Sparrows, European Starlings, and feral pigeons. I'm pretty sure House Finches are protected but will double check in a bit.

Terry


----------



## Charis

They are protected.


----------



## little bird

I am wrong......the house finch IS native to north America, and therefore a protected bird. In NYC it is considered a pest...alomg with the sparrow and starling.


----------



## Matt D.

little bird said:


> In NYC it is considered a pest,


What ,that isnt a Human, isnt considered a pest in NYC?


----------



## TAWhatley

I did check the list: http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/intrnltr/mbta/mbtandx.html

and as has been posted House Finches are a protected species of wild bird in the U.S. That doesn't make it illegal to help one .. just illegal to keep one .. you have to get it to a permitted facility as soon as possible.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Welcome, Pete. Please do your best to get this little one safe inside so it can be helped. She won't last too long if the leg doesn't heal right. I don't know how cold it is out there but I'm sure it is taxing her to cope. I'm sure once the leg is healed up, she'll be able to go back outside. Good luck.


----------



## naturegirl

Hi Pete everyone here is right besides the fact that the house finches in the past from outdoors tend to carry conjunctivitis (pink eye) I don't think you want your birds or yourself getting it. If you can catch her and get ahold of someone licenced rehabber now that would be the thing to do. 

Cindy


----------



## guarddog

Hi Everyone,
I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get back to everyone.I have had a very busy day.Before I get started I want to thank everybody that took the time to answer.Its great that I have found other people that care!!! Here (vegas) people just think I'm the pain in the ass strainge guy that feeds the birds that poop on there cars.No one else seems to understand how much I love these birds.

Ok. I will start for the top and work my way down.
Hi Terry,
"Yes, you should bring her in. Depending upon how the leg is broken, it may be able to be set and heal so it is usable again." When she was around this morning I got a good look at it.Her toes are all bent back ,her leg is close to her body and all black.So she wont ever get to use it again.
"If there is a reputable permitted wildlife rehabilitation group or person(s) in the Las Vegas area,take her there." I can't do that!! They already let me down once.I had a injured morning dove this past summer that could not fly.I brought her in and called them every few hours for help for 2 days!!!! I left a message on there machine every time I called!! They NEVER returned a call!!! The poor dove died in my hands on day 2....I know it was a weekend but they never even called Monday.

Hi Cindy,
"Hi Pete everyone here is right besides the fact that the house finches in the past from outdoors tend to carry conjunctivitis (pink eye) I don't think you want your birds or yourself getting it." I have looked after many old times as I call them in there last days when they have stopped flying.I have a room away from my pet birds.I ALWAYS WASH MY hands after touching a wild bird or the cage a sick one is in and never ever had a problem.My wife is a icu nurse and has showed me all the little tricks.(like turning on the taps with my arms and not my hands)

The whole legal isuue I don't care about."posted House Finches are a protected species of wild bird in the U.S. That doesn't make it illegal to help one .. just illegal to keep one"Very true!!! If I do keep her my story is always going to be I found her yesterday. 

I know all of you are going to hate me and come down on me really hard.I want to keep her.I know her leg is gone for good and has been for a while now that I got to see it up close and saw how black it was.I have brought in many house finches in the past that were old and stopped flying.I give them a warm quiet place,food and water.I hand feed them and give them water if they can't on there own.I stay with them and tell them how pretty he or she is for hours.I NEVER let one die alone and aways bury them in a little dish with food and treats.This is the first time I have considered bringing one in long term.I have grown to love this bird VERY much!!! The stress of me catching her and giving her a home is the most shock I will put her through.The last thing I will do is stress her more with a car ride and a half a dozen people poking and proding her!!

I could not get close enough to catch her today.So all I can do is try again in the morning.I named her sunflower.
Pete


----------



## TAWhatley

Pete,

Nobody is going to hate you .. in fact, we all like you .. just do your best to get this bird. I have a responsibility to "tell" you the law .. now .. just go do right and your best for this bird. It is NOT illegal for you to help her. We'll take it from there.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Gosh Pete, you sound like a wonderful, caring compassionate person. We have another Pete here, who is also a wonderful caring person, who takes care of the needy wild birds in his area.

Please DO update us, and thank you for helping our wild birds.


----------



## GimpieLover

You are an amazing person. The love in your words just struck me with such joy i had to let you know. Do what you can, and what you believe is right. And don't let ever let what other people say bring you down (referring to the people who think you are the strange one who feeds the birds). Take it as a wonderful compliment  They just don't understand or take the time to try.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete,

Wishing you good luck in being able to catch and care for this bird.

Linda


----------



## guarddog

Hi Everyone,

No luck in catching Sunflower yet.I have seen and made sure she has eaten the last few days.All the times she has been close enough for me to catch,there has been other finches too close to her.I don't want to take the chance of hurting another bird eating near her with the net.I also have to get her while her back is to me.I don't want to take the chance of catching her ,missing and losing her trust!!! I have every thing ready for her.I have lined the back side and roof of the cage I'm going to put her in bubble rap.I want to lessen the chances of her hurting herself,while she gets use to a cage.I'm ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED she might go into shock when I catch her!!!!! If I catch her and she dies I WILL BE DESTROYED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guarddog

I really want to say THANK YOU to everybody for there kind words in there post to me.. It really means alot to me !! This is a VERY stressfull time for me with the chance of her going into shock if I catch her!!! I REALLY LOVE this little bird VERY much!!


----------

